# 14' Big Beach AFAW



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Tommy, Tell us about the 14' and your opinion of it as a Tourny rod..I am thnking of ordering one and building it for the field. Have you tested one yet,or are you still waiting on one?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i heard it will outcast the fusion and the inferno easily


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There are no 14' Big Beaches in the states yet, so I cannot say how it will compare to the Fusion (Great rod) or the inferno. If it is anything like its little brother the 13' Beach, it should be one heck of a rod. I should have one in my hands this weekend and will give a full report as soon as I can spend some time with it. I'm going to cape hatteras the following week and hope to try it on a big drum...



Tommy


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

do you really think there is that much of a market in the US for a 14' rod?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I think the 13' Beach will be a better seller. For times when you really need to get out there it (14' BB) would work great but i don't know how guys will accept a rod that long.

That being said, The AFAW guys are really keen on this rod. So far they have been right on the money with each of their recommendations. I am not afraid to try something new, I'll let you guys know how it works out!!

Tommy


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*well*

two 14' big beaches in the states as of today.. one for me, one for tommy.. should be built for the weekend..opcorn:


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*my opinion...*



FishinAddiction said:


> do you really think there is that much of a market in the US for a 14' rod?


not today... but then again, no one would have considered a 13' heaver 10 years ago...

when i originally bought my 13' beach as a heaver, the guys at AFAW begged me to buy the 14' big beach instead.. they said otg it will cast big baits a very long way without a ton of effort... my blank should be built up in a week or two.. i will mainly tournament cast it but have promised myself to give it a shot this fall off the north beaches where i have room...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't see myself throwin' a 14' rod for surf fishin'. 

I was on the Outer Banks last night wadin' with a 13' rod. I think I even said out loud I wish I had my RS1569 at 12'6". I couldn't cast that rod to save my arse, but it is soooo light. 

I guess a 14' rod might be OK if you only spike. But a 14' pole in a strong current, breakin' waves and fighting cow nose rays, sharks and drum back to back (in the dark) will just about kill ya. 

Then again, I never would have considered a rod longer than 12' a few years ago.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*i agree with that 100%*



Newsjeff said:


> I can't see myself throwin' a 14' rod for surf fishin'.
> 
> I was on the Outer Banks last night wadin' with a 13' rod. I think I even said out loud I wish I had my RS1569 at 12'6". I couldn't cast that rod to save my arse, but it is soooo light.
> 
> ...



but i rarely wade and don't git close to waves knocking me down.. when i was younger and did that, my favorite "heaver" was a 10' 1209 Breakaway.. an awesome stick.. i'd only use something 14' for spiking too....


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*for what it's worth...*

I just heard a rumor that someone hit a big number groundcasting the big beach today at the seminar.. i heard the first digit was an 8. opcorn:


----------

